# Skin infection in 11-month old



## vmw331 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all, my 11-month old pup Dagger recently developed an oval-shaped bald spot just above his eyebrow- it's maybe 1.5 inches across, and has some red and bumpy areas. The vet thought it was some sort of staph/bacterial skin infection (overgrowth of the normal bacteria on his skin- we just did a long and stressful move, and so was concerned that stress on poor Dagger triggered it). We tried oral and topical antibiotics for 2 weeks with no luck. The vet is doing a skin biopsy today. 

Anybody else have any experience with this type of skin problem? When Dagger was 5 months old, he had some pink skin on his paws (no fur loss), and the vet at that point determined it was an overgrowth of the normal bacteria on his skin. Antibiotics for a short while cleared that right up. Just concerned that it might be something like sebaceous adentitis or something more serious! Concerned for my poor guy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help, but I just don't know! Hope Dagger's skin problem clears up soon! Does he scratch at it?


----------



## vmw331 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, no scratching at all! He doesn't even seem to know it's there. The vet said it was perplexing  Hopefully the skin biopsy will give some answers.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, let us know what the Vet says... From what I understand, Vizslas do tend to have sensitive skin. But if it's not troubling him, who know?? ???


----------



## vmw331 (Oct 23, 2012)

The vet said the pathologist said it's some sort of sterile abscess caused by the skin infection. He said this type of thing is usually located on the face and doesn't respond to antibiotics. So new treatment is going to be a steroids for a short period of time- so we'll see! Hoping it works!


----------

